
OPNsense 18.7.8 released - auslander
https://opnsense.org/opnsense-18-7-8-released/
======
auslander
Also, from 18.7 release notes:

For 3 and a half years now, OPNsense is driving innovation through
modularising and hardening the open source firewall, with simple and reliable
firmware upgrades, multi-language support, HardenedBSD security, fast adoption
of upstream software updates as well as clear and stable 2-Clause BSD
licensing.

Another 6 months passed by ever so quickly! The main goal for 18.7, nicknamed
“Happy Hippo”, is stability so we have not yet begun to adopt FreeBSD 11.2,
but there are several of its Intel NIC driver updates included to bridge the
gap until 19.1 comes out. The upgrade also includes a tremendous amount of
IPv6 improvements including 6RD support as well as authentication and backup
framework consolidation.

